# lightest and nicest multimedia...



## d_mon (Aug 11, 2010)

some light video player? any hint?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

Probably not considered 'light' but multimedia/mplayer plays just about anything.


----------



## d_mon (Aug 11, 2010)

yep dunno why many folks in this forum like *mplayer* i'd say *vlc* is lighter than mplayer or is my perception? 
thx anyway dude...


----------



## rabfulton (Aug 11, 2010)

I like the uncluttered (i.e. complete lack of) interface in mplayer! It also supports hardware acceleration on my nvidia card which is nice.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 11, 2010)

Vlc always depends on QT. Mplayer only depends on GTK if you build it with a GUI. 
Without the GUI it's still able to play video on X though, you just don't get a fancy player interface.


----------



## aragon (Aug 11, 2010)

mplayer without the GUI is my choice.  Never saw any value in the GUI anyway...


----------



## graudeejs (Aug 11, 2010)

I wrote multimedia/playd which fills some gaps with mplayer.
it's a sh wrapper, that creates and is able to play playlists 

http://wiki.bsdroot.lv/playd


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 12, 2010)

gxine recently played several media files
which other programs errored out on.  
...
one can AFAIK deselect qt in vlc.
...
Two to keep in mind (not sure if they meet
the criteria... of lightweight).


----------



## SPlissken (Aug 12, 2010)

mplayer power, read quite any kind of multimedia file


----------



## noz (Aug 12, 2010)

d_mon said:
			
		

> yep dunno why many folks in this forum like *mplayer* i'd say *vlc* is lighter than mplayer or is my perception?
> thx anyway dude...



I don't know whether mplayer is lighter than VLC or not, but it's definitely more efficient.  I can start up 10 or more instances of mplayer (I don't use the GUI) and every video will play smoothly, whereas VLC will start choking with as little as 2 or 3 instances.  Though it might be because of the settings (VLC is using defaults, mplayer tuned to my liking).


----------



## teckk (Aug 13, 2010)

Ya and if you have mplayer you have mencoder.

That covers the bases. Play what you want, make what you want. Capture what you want. Encode it to what you want.
Lots of the rippers-encoders use mencoder as their back end anyway.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 13, 2010)

I can't believe no one has mentioned it =)

use -vo caca

need lighter? use aalib without x running in your console.

When mplayer has issue I use xine. both mplayer and vlc come with encoders and transcoders which have both worked really well for ripping and converting 9 to 5.


----------

